# Grundrute zander



## X36X (20. Oktober 2012)

hi ich such nach einer Grundrute zum Zander angeln in Seen.Sie sollte 3,60 lang sein.Wg so um die 100 gram.Natürlich findet man viele Ruten die diesen Anforderungen entsprechen (karpfenruten) aber ich weiß leider nicht ob diese zu weich oder zu hart sind.Der preis spllte sich so zwischen 50 und 100 euros bewegen. Viellen Dank schon einmal für Tipps.


----------



## Crispy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

Ähm....was willst du denn dem Zander mit 100g Wg auf Grund anbieten ?
Also übern Daumen,wenn dir das Wurfgewicht reicht sind Karpfenruten da definitiv nicht das verkehrteste.

Ich nutze meine Karpfenruten da auch gern mal als Allrounder wenns vom Ufer und ggf. weit geworfen sein soll,egal ob auf Aal,Karpfen,oder gar mit Köfi auf Räuber-allerdings schränkt da das Wurfgewicht etwas ein was zwei "schwerere" Ruten im Angelschrank unverzichtbar macht.........



Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr und zum Glück nur meine Meinung !


----------



## Fin (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

Heavy-Feeder-Ruten wären auch noch eine Option.


----------



## ZanderSven (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

Prologic c1 in 3,5 LB
das ist wie ich finde eine richtig geile allround rute. sie hat ein hartes Rückrat und ne relativ weiche spitze! verträgt auch mal 150g zum werfen ;-)
und das beste ist die rute ist bezahlbar!


----------



## X36X (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

haste damit mal auf zander geangelt?


----------



## wisokij (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

Sieh dir mal die DAM Super Natural an. Habe die selbst von Sensitivfischer empfohlen bekommen zum Zanderangeln.
Top Verarbeitung, super Zapfenverbindung.
Preis/Leistung perfekt.


----------



## vdausf (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

find solche Anfragen immer schwierig!
will ein Auto mit 180PS das nur 5 Liter brauch!?!?
geh einfach in nen Laden leg die Spitze auf den Boden (am Bestenen ne Unterlage wie ein Handtuch) und schau was die Rute macht wenn du Druck ausübst?!
Lach mich immer tot wenn die Ruten gepeitscht werden, ich merk da nicht wie die Aktion is!!!!!!!!
Kann Dir fast niemand sagen welche rute für dich die richtige ist...
alles nur gut gemeinte Tipps.

Gruß


----------



## ZanderSven (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

nein fische shimano karpfenruten auf zander,die prologic habe ich beim störangeln gehabt und habe damit auch mehrere kleinere gedrillt und weiss deshalb wie die aktion der rute ist!


----------



## X36X (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

wisokij und biste damit  zufrieden?


----------



## X36X (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

ZanderSven wie meinste das?;+


----------



## siloaffe (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*



vdausf schrieb:


> Lach mich immer tot wenn die Ruten gepeitscht werden, ich merk da nicht wie die Aktion is!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß



Doch, das geht .... 

Du must die Rute, durch nen Schwung aus dem Handgelenk, mim Griffstück gegen den Unterarm schlagen. 

So siehst du ganz genau die Aktion der Rute! 
Jedoch solltest du darauf achten das du nen Hellen Hintergrund z.B. ne weiße Wand hast.

Ich finds auch immer lustig wen im Laden rum gewedelt wird als wollte man Spinnenweben einfangen:m


----------



## ZanderSven (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

Ganz einfach:
Fische am Kanal 2,5 lb Shimano Hyperloop weil ich da kaum Gewicht brauche
Am Rhein habe ich meine 3,5 LB Greys Prodigy GT3

Die Prologic habe ich gefischt beim Stör angeln,deshalb weiss ich was die können und wie die sich beim Wurf und Drill verhalten!

Und die kann ich dir auch zum Zanderangeln empfehlen weil sie eben eine weiche Spitze haben, gut um die Kopfstöße ab zu federn des Zanders, aber auch ein hartes Rückgrat wenn es mal auf andere Fische wie z.b. Hecht Karpfen oder so gehen soll.


----------



## ZanderSven (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

Mal ne andere Frage, wie angelst du?auf grund oder mit Pose?See Fluss oder Kanal?


----------



## X36X (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

meist an seen.Meist sind die Hotspots sehr nahe vom Ufer entfernt das ich dann mit pose oder 15gr sinkenden Spiros da hin schlenzten kann(dafür hab ich aber schon 2 ruten).Aber z.b. am Vereinsgewässer muss man strecke machen,das bedeutet dann schwerere gewichte.Hab aber in zukunft vor mal an die Elbe zu gehen.Dann brauch ich natürlich je nach strömung schon mal was schwereres.Suche halt so eine zander Allround Grundrute die weich ist aber hartes rückrat hat,und auch gewichte bis 100 oder mehr werfen kann.


----------



## X36X (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

zander sven hab gesehen das es von der prologic auch noch c2 und c3 modelle gibt sind das die weiterentwicklungen(wie bei black stream,black pearl).


----------



## ZanderSven (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

Das sind einfach wertigere ruten aus der Serie!


----------



## Aal_Willi (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*



X36X schrieb:


> Suche halt so eine zander Allround Grundrute die weich ist aber hartes rückrat hat,und auch gewichte bis 100 oder mehr werfen kann.


 
Brauchst kein hartes Rückgrat für die Anwendung, eher eine
weiche Rute mit der man gut Köderfische auswerfen kann und
die auch 100gr. oder (gefühlvoll) mehr verkraftet.

Du könntest z.B. die Shimano Beastmaster Carp in 12ft / 2,75 lbs nehmen, die Serie hat einen weichen aber sehr angenehmen Blank oder auch die DAM Calyber die o.g. wurde.
Oder Du nimmst eine Rute mit einem hohen Glasfaseranteil, da
gibt was preiswertes von DAM wobei mir der Name da gerade
nicht einfällt.

Wenn Du was spezielles willst, dann schau mal bei eBay.co.uk
nach Korum Precision Specialist in 12ft / 2,75. (Auslaufmodell)

Das wäre was um mit totem Köderfisch auf Grund zu angeln,
feine Pose, naja es geht, man kann es machen .

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## X36X (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

ja mit nem hartem rückrat wäre sie ja auch zum mittlerem hechtangeln geeignet


----------



## NR.9 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

Also ich könnte auch die DAM Supernatural empfehlen ... wenn man sie noch bekommt - wäre aber bei 100gr. WG eine "Pike" - Jeder wie er es braucht ... ich fische bei Zander auf Grund lieber Ruten um die 60gr. WG - distanzabhängig würde ich sagen...
Könnte aber nicht so einfach sein die Supernatural zu bekommen ... ist schon ne ältere Serie von DAM und im Abverkauf bei vielen Händlern. Erwähnenswert währe die Nachfolgeserie Devil Stick ...
Wirklich schöne Zandergrundruten habe ich mal von Drennan gesehen ...


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

top preis/leistungsverhältnis (ich hab damals allerdings noch nen 10er weniger bezahlt ;-) ):

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...jesti-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_p15419_x2.htm

fischen viele hier, incl. mir und ich bin top zufrieden!
wirft zur not auch mal 130-140 g und ist trotzdem kein brett. top zum zander und was weiß ich was noch alles angeln...


----------



## X36X (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*



wisokij schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal die DAM Super Natural an. Habe die selbst von Sensitivfischer empfohlen bekommen zum Zanderangeln.
> Top Verarbeitung, super Zapfenverbindung.
> Preis/Leistung perfekt.



in wie viel lbs haste die? Ich Denke ich holl mir die aber in wie viel lbs?Verändern sich dadurch die eigenschaften?


----------



## wisokij (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

Also mit LBS kann man das denk ich nicht Vergleichen, da es eine Grundrute, Spinnrute ist. Ich hab mir die 80Gramm Version für die Mosel geholt.
Solltest du aber an größeren Flüssen angeln wollen, so würd ich die 100er nehmen.
Hier mal der Link wo ich sie bestellt habe.
http://www.fischzeux.at/xtcommerce/.../p1454_D-A-M--Steckrute-Super-Natural-80.html

Günstiger kriegste sie nirgends.


----------



## X36X (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundrute zander*

ich dachte du meintest die http://www.gerlinger.de/Karpfenrute...p_3_tlg_2592363_Laenge_3_60m_WG_2_75lbs/39054


----------

